# Sticky  CLINICS THAT OFFER EGG SHARING SCHEME



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to put a list together of clinics that offer egg sharing scheme, Hope this will help,

The London Women's Clinic, 
113 - 115 Harley Street
London, W1G 6AP
ENGLAND
Email: [email protected]
Telephone:.+44 (0) 20 7487 5050 (main switchboard) Telephone:.+44 (0) 20 7563 4305 (appointments) 
Fax: +44 (0)20 7487 5850

*CARE Manchester: 0161 2493040 [email protected]*

*CARE Northampton 01604 601606 [email protected]*

*CARE Nottingham 0115 9671670 [email protected] *

*CARE Sheffield 0114 2589716 [email protected] *

The Lister Fertility Clinic  
The Lister offer an eggsgaring open evening I believe if you go to this you can save your consutation fee ?
[email protected]

SEFC 
South East Fertility Clinic

Nuffield Hospital
Kingswood Road
Tunbridge Wells
Kent TN2 4UL

Secretary : Lynne Wade
Telephone & answer phone : (01892) 552935
Facsimile : (01892) 552935

Email : Enquiries [email protected] 
Secretary [email protected] 
Clinical Nurse Specialists [email protected]

Oxford Fertility Unit
Level 4, Women's Centre
John Radcliffe Hospital
Headington
Oxford OX3 9DU
Telephone: 01865 221900
Fax: 01865 22203


The Essex Fertility Centre
Holly House Hospital
High Road
Buckhurst Hill
Essex
IG9 5HXDirect line: 020 8505 3315 
Main Switchboard: 020 8505 3315 
Fax: 020 8504 7688  
Please feel free to add if you can think or know of anymore,



GCRM (Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine)

21 Fifty Pitches Way
Cardonald Business Park.
Glasgow, G51 4FD.

0141 891 8749

The opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not the opinions of fertilityfriends.co.uk.


----------



## Anthony Reid

Thanks,

Ive removed one of the email addresses as it was a personal one and not the clinics general email account 

Tony
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya,

There is also the Cromwell Group

The Darlington Clinic's details are:

Cromwell IVF and Fertility Centre
Woodlands Hospital
Morton Park
Darlington
DL1 4PL

Tel: 01325 371070

Fax: 01325 371071

Email: [email protected]

LONDON

Cromwell Hospital
Cromwell Road
London
SW5 0TU
Tel:+44 (0)207 460 5713
Fax:+44 (0)207 460 5726
Email: [email protected]

SWANSEA

Singleton Hospital
Sketty
Swansea
SA2 8QA
Tel:+44 (0)1792 285 954
Fax:+44 (0)1792 285 955 
Email: [email protected]

CARDIFF

BUPA Hospital Cardiff
Croescadarn Road
Pentwyn
Cardiff
CF23 8XL
Tel:+44 (0)29 2073 4008
Fax:+44 (0)29 2073 4676
Email: [email protected]

MIDDLESEX

Central Middlesex Hospital
Acton Lane
London
NW10 7NS
Tel:+44 (0)8453 2109
Fax:+44 (0)8453 2279

WATFORD

Northwick Park Hospital
Watford Road
London
HA1 3UJ
Tel:+44 (0)8864 3232
Fax:+44 (0)8869 2009


----------



## ritzi

just to say cardiff details have changed as the cromwell there no longer exists.....bit complicated but the clinic moved to a new address and was taken over by the Londons women clinic. It is now:

The London Women’s Clinic Cardiff
Cyncoed Medical Centre,
Dartington Drive
Pontprennau
Cardiff CF23 8SQ UK
Email: [email protected]
Telephone: +44 (0)2920 734 008
Fax: +44 (0)2920 734 676


----------



## Snowdrop

Hello,

Bourn Hall in Cambridge do egg share too.

Bourn Hall Clinic
Bourn
Cambridge
CB3 7TR

Tel: 01954 719111

[email protected]


----------



## mouse14

Hi.

Thought i'd add to the list.

Salisbury Fertility Clinic
Salisbury General Hospital
Odstock
(01722) 417224


----------



## Miranda7

Oh lordy - you're kidding me!!!! Salisbury
I'm in Dorset and thought I'd got the nearest possible clinic in the Lister. Darn, darn, darn... Would have saved me HOURS in travelling time.


----------



## ZoeP

Another London Clinic for egg share

The London Bridge Fertility, Gynae and Genetics Centre,
One St Thomas Street,
London Bridge,
London,
SE1 9RY

Website http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/contact2.htm

(020) 7403 3363

Thats the clinic where I had my successful ICSI - I was just outside of the age spec though to do egg share.

/links


----------



## Sajah

The Woking Nuffield Hospital also offer egg share:

The Victoria Wing
Assisted Conception Unit
Shores Rd
Woking
Surrey
GU21 4BY

Tel: 01438 227859


----------



## ikklesmiler

Just an update asbout the lister in london, they do hold open evenings but you dont pay consultation fees anyway, the lister only charge the HFEA fee, and things like ICSI Blasts etc. all egg sharers ivf tx and drugs and consultations is included also sperm analysis is free and the females blood tests are free if GP is unable to do them.

I would advise to go to an open evening though, they are very informative and help you make the right desision.

God luck!!

Ann Marie

(currently egg sharing at the lister!)
Oh MRS H... your inbox is full hunnie!!!  xxx


----------



## eggsharer

South East Fertility Clinic mentioned in the first post are no longer at the Nuffield Hospital they moved a couple of years ago to comply with the air quality legislation or something so now have their own clinic away from the hospital which is lovely.  They are at Amberley House, Queens Road, Tunbridge Wells.  Don't know phone number but website is www.sefc.co.uk 


/links


----------



## Skybreeze

Another one........

The Chaucer Hospital, Canterbury.

*Assisited Conception Unit*
BMI Chaucer Hospital
Nackington Road,
Canterbury, 
Kent, 
CT4 7AR

www.bmihealthcare.co.uk/chaucer

Main Hospital reception 01227 825100

HTH!
Natalie xxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## ClaryRose

Bridge Clinic

Just had a chat with this clinic - fantastically helpful!  Offer a UK and International Programme therefore time scales are dependent on recipients requirements and wishes!  

Thought feedback would be useful!


----------



## jackbaby

hi all sorry if iam being thick here, but is egg share the same as egg donor, ive never heard of thos before can someone please explain it to me, thanks alot.
jackie.xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Egg sharing is when you donate around half your eggs during an IVF cycle - and the recipient of your eggs pays for most of your cycle costs.

Tony
x


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

For those in the *Midlands* Leicester Royal Infirmary have a Assisted Conception Unit which do egg sharing...

http://www.leicesterfertilitycentre.org.uk/index.php



/links


----------



## langdj

I've just done egg sharing at the CRM London 
http://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/

/links


----------



## ClaryRose

Bourn Hall, nr Cambridge offer FREE treatment to women under 36 who are willing to egg share.


----------



## ClaryRose

Just doing a bit more research and it seems, Southern Ireland does not have the same laws as UK and that their donations are all anonymous, akin to Europe    

The Sims clinic  sims.ie run an egg donation programme and they have DONORS WAITING  in Ukraine however you only need to visit Dublin -  another reason/excuse to go to this great city - it's worth looking at their website and the nurse I spoke with was so helpful.   

There is also a natural fertility centre at Cobh, Nr Cork  (where the Titanic sailed from, maybe not a good comment.....on reflection    )  They offer weekend long packages of fertility enhancing special pampering and preparation.  The accommodation on site looks very nice and just the sort of place for a couple to get away from it all amongst all this madness. 

Both Dublin and Cork are so easy to get to, too!

Hope this helps someone out there! 

cr
 

/links


----------



## Mandamae

Hi also for those in the west midlands:

Centre For Reproductive Medicine
University Hospitals Coventry & Warwickshire
Clifford Bridge Road
Walsgrave 
Coventry
CV2 2DX

02476964000

Juction 2 of M6- 2 minutes

Fantasic team definatly would recomend


----------



## Nicksy

Hi, 

North West Fertility (Liverpool Womens Hospital) also offer egg share. 

Their details are:

North West Fertility Ltd
Hewitt Centre
Liverpool Womens Hospital
Crown Street
Liverpool
L8 7SS
Tel: 0151 702 4287/4461
Email: [email protected]lity.co.uk

I am just starting with them!


----------



## joscrivs

Hi ladies wanted to ask i have just had icsi self funded bfn but got good eggs and responded well to treatment anyway we cant afford another go and i was wondering if ther is any clinics that take ladies of my age 39 40 in march now i kniow most are 36 but according to all the test i have lots of goods eggs left and i am fertile for my age any advice would be great thanks joanna.x.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby

Another one for the *MIDLANDS*

Nurture (Nottingham Univerity Research and Treatment Unit)
Phone: +44 (0) 115 8230700
Fax: +44 (0) 115 8230651
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.nurture.ac.uk/treatments/egg-share-programme


----------



## wildcat

The clinic I'm using in Rockville, Maryland, USA has an International egg donor program with no waiting lists, they are really very good and I'm very happy with their level of care.

http://www.shadygrovefertility.com/international

They are in London on the 29th March to do a free seminar on their program.


----------



## Normee

Hi,

Im looking into possible trying to do and egg share ivf/icsi as we really cant afford to pay, but Im struggling to find one thats near me. Im currently living in exeter in the southwest and when I have done searches online the only that keeps cropping up is one's in london. Does anyone know if there is any nearer to me or point me in the right direction in where to look?

Many thanks


----------



## watn1

Hi Normee.. Have you tried searching the **** for clinics?

Here's the link: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

All the best.x


----------



## Normee

Thanks so much for that.

I must have been having a ditzy moment. I have found the clinic in same town I live in does egg share duh.

Thanks again


----------



## watn1

That's a bonus   Wishing you all the best for your future cycle... Egg sharing is an amazing thing to do. x


----------



## yummy3

Hiya, egg sharing basically means you go through the process of IVF and agree to donate some of your eggs harvested to another woman/women you are NOT told who will be recieving them however nor how many if any pregnancys come from it and will not have any contact nor responsibility with any child born. 
Also clinics normally say if below a certain number of eggs are harvested you get to keep them yourself, you also only normally pay the cost of your medication, which works out a lot cheaper for you. Most if not all clinics offering this procedure will only accept women who have had children before (this is not written in stone and is only going by my own experiance as an egg sharer) you will also be screened for any genetic conditions or illness's and councilling is is always offerd/required, i found rthis extremely helpful as my 1st round of egg sharing failed and i was terribly upset thinking someone else had maybe managed to get pregnant with my eggs. A good support network is essential if you are considering this to be able to have a child yourself.


----------



## chrissie883a

Hi there, Isis Fertility Centre, Colchester, Essex (They have just been taken over by Bourne Hall)  Do free IVF for egg sharers.  They do a package deal which is £650 for all the tests, the nurses consultation and the consultant consultation.  And if you are suitable, the IVF for yourself is free.  I have my first nurses consultation on Monday, and only have to pay £150 as I got my NHS doctor to do all the tests, and they were (and the nurse thinks they still are) doing the first nurses consultation for free, so I'll only have to pay to see the consultant.  Fingers crossed I'll be approved to egg share xxxxxxx


----------



## Slumslut

Herts & Essex Fertility Centre
Bishops College
Churchgate
Cheshunt
EN8 9XP

Tel: 01992 78 50 60

Email: [email protected]

Handy for anyone from Essex, Hertfordshire or nearby.

Do egg share cycles (where if you donate half your eggs, your IVF cycle is practically free).
Recipients - the waiting list is fairly short (4-6 months at present) and they match you up carefully.

I find all the staff really lovely here.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lesbo_mum

Does anyone know a egg share scheme down south


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey hun

I think the only clinic's that do egg share in the south are the Chaucer hospital, Canterbury. Or the SEFC in Tonbridge. If not then your looking into going in to London. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Salisbury do it, I think. They used to, anyway.


----------



## olive22

Im using Woking and am very happy. Salisbury do it aswell XX


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks do you know the website details for woking or salisbury?


----------



## Miranda7

Here's Salisbury: http://www.salisbury.nhs.uk/informationforpatients/fertilitycentre/treatments/home.asp


----------



## lesbo_mum

thank you.... 

Do you know if they have there own sperm bank?


----------



## Miranda7

No idea! I didn't go there - I just was told about it after I started with the Lister.


----------



## olive22

lesbomum - this is Woking site. It says treatment with donor sperm. I am with them and am very happy with treatment I have had, would definately recommend them. Feel free to pm me with any questions xx
http://www.surreyivf.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs KG

One for the *NORTHWEST*

*MFS*
Manchester Fertility Services
Bridgewater Hospital
120 Princess Road
Manchester
M15 5AT

Tel: 0161 227 0010
Fax: 0161 227 0011
Email: [email protected]

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mandamae

createhealth.co.uk (Wimbledon, London)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ChrisA

I know the HFEA discourages it, but is it possible to get a list of clinics that do this along with the success rates for the donnor (I assume that is the normal IVF figure).

Do any of the top clinics (eg ARGC) do egg shares?

Chris


----------



## Steph_2001

I am looking to possibly egg share for our next tx - is there anywhere in the south-west that does it?
xx


----------



## Miranda7

Salisbury?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ChrisA said:


> I know the HFEA discourages it, but is it possible to get a list of clinics that do this along with the success rates for the donnor (I assume that is the normal IVF figure).
> 
> Do any of the top clinics (eg ARGC) do egg shares?
> 
> Chris


unfortunately ARGC don't as I had to move from them to get DE, the Lister do and are one of the top five clinics in the country for IVF, I went to CRM in Regents Park after a disappointing trip to Spain


----------



## dawntodd

does any one know of any hospitals near york or not far from there that offers the egg sharing scheme


----------



## Newcastle33

One for the North East

The donor nurse at Newcastle Fertility Centre is called Carol and her contact number is tel : 0191 213 8213.  The newcastle upon tyne fertility website also has lots of info.


----------



## lynsnjon

Hi everyone,

It's not publicised but I'm egg sharing at Jessops Assisted Conception Unit in Sheffield (within Jessops hospital for women) and would like to add it to the list, it was only shere persistance that I found out about it.

http://www.jessopfertility.org.uk/introduction.html

xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl88

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that Glasgow Nuffield is starting an egg share scheme and is looking for participants.

Nuffield Health Glasgow Hospital
25 Beaconsfield Road
Glasgow
G12 0PJ

Tel: 0141 576 2748  (Ask for ACS)


----------



## Jules2194

London Women's Clinic in Darlington do egg share


----------



## Jasmine10

Hiya

Complete Fertility Centre in Southampton (in Princess Anne Hospital) has an egg sharing programme.


----------



## farm boy

crgw (centre for reproduction and gynaecology wales)
ely meadows
rhodfa marics
llantrisant
cf72 8xl

myself and the wife are going there at the moment.
a great team.
**..


----------



## dimples31

does anyone know of any clinics in northern ireland that do this scheme


----------



## carrie lou

BCRM in Bristol have just started an egg sharing scheme  I'm thinking of being an egg sharer myself there as that's where i conceived my DS.


----------



## MissFruity

hey im just looking for some info please.  im currently on waiting list for ICSI at glasgow royal with the nhs and was looking into donating my eggs but dont knw how to go about this can anyone help?  xxx


----------



## lillybean11

hi does the bourne hall clinc at colchester offer the egg share and can i have some details on how it work as I have a friend thats had all her treatment free due to egg share and i am now going down the ivf path so was wondering all about egg share. thank you ladies 
sam x


----------



## veronica_walker2014

Hi,

I am trying to find a clinic that will help my girlfriend and i to egg share. My girlfriend wants to take her eggs out and put them in me but we don't want the egg fertilized before they go in me. We need help can anyone help us with this information? if so email me @ [email protected]


Thank you,
Veronica W.


----------



## SWGirl

Exeter (Peninsular Centre for Reproductive Medicine). I see Normees post but I thought I would highlight that Exeter offer egg sharing.  It was a great deal when I attended there a few years ago,  you only had to pay the initial consultation fee of around £160 and the HFEA fee of around £105.  Everything else was covered,  even the initial blood tests.


----------



## SWGirl

To find which clinics closest to you offer the best deals for egg sharing go to the HFEA website:

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

Enter your postcode, go to 'refine your search' and 'more search options'. At the bottom of that list select 'egg sharing'. Some of the clinics give good details about any costs for egg sharing on their website but I suggest giving all the closest ones a call to check for any hidden costs such as the HFEA fee and initial consultaion costs. Some clinics expect the donor to contribute towards the treatment and drugs, some clinics just the drugs and at other clinics (such as Exeter I believe, unless it's changed) you don't need to contribute towards the drugs or the treatment, not even the initial blood tests. The only thing I was asked to pay at Exeter was the initial consolation fee of I think £160 and the HFEA fee which was around £105. Hope this helps.


----------

